# North Alabama Retriever Club



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

any word on the North Alabama Retriever Club please post call backs.


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

I heard the weather was 41 with wind and rain! The test was a Triple with 2 retired and flyer in middle. Conditions were making it a tough test.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

Thank you for the information


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

I hear 12 dogs called back to the 2nd in the derby.


----------



## ljshaffer (Oct 3, 2009)

do you know which 12?


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

9 dogs back to the 3rd in the derby.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Big congrats in Rick Stawski and trey Bullard on coot getting 2nd in the derby.


----------



## Bug (Feb 6, 2005)

*Open*

Open call backs please.


----------



## mikebeadle (Dec 26, 2003)

Trey, Congrats, I wish you and Coot all the best. Good things will come your way.

Mike


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

jerrod denton said:


> Big congrats in Rick Stawski and trey Bullard on coot getting 2nd in the derby.



Congrats, Fineline is having a good winter trip.........


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Congrats to Rick, Trey and the Fineline crew. Another good trial.


----------



## DMO01 (Feb 24, 2012)

Any update on the Open?


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Open Callbacks to Land Blind:
4, 5, 7, 8, 18, 23, 25, 27, 29, 32, 33, 34, 36, 38, 41, 43, 50, 51, 56, 57, 62, 63, 69, 73, 74, 75, & 77.
Total 27
*Rumor* is that judges called back all dogs the retrieved the 3 birds without being handled.


----------



## jerrod denton (Jul 17, 2010)

Todd Caswell said:


> Congrats, Fineline is having a good winter trip.........



Yes they are in 3 trials they've gotten 6 finishes only running 3 dogs collecting 12 derby points


----------



## suereyn (Jun 5, 2010)

Hi - does anyone have all of the Derby placements? Thanks,


----------



## Robert Dozier (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks, Jim. And by the way...congratulations on the big win last week!!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

PLEASE share info on the Open and Am!!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Open

1 Dave Smith/ Teddy Ebner
2 Dave Smith/Luke Konsionowski
3 Jim Pickering/Willie
4 Chad Baker/Grady
RJ Ledford/Lucy
Jams Smith/Liza & Sletten/Taz


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Chad won the Am with Grady. What an amazing dog!
2nd was Kenny Cox
3rd Pickering

Sorry Gwen, can't remember 4th.


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Congrats Chad & Grady
From your daughter, 
AFC Repo (Grady & JoJo)!!!!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Go Grady!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats ya'll !!!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Kenny, on your AM 2nd with Billie! Great talking to you the other evening!

rita


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Anyone know any other results for the minor stakes? Thanks!


----------



## Mark Chase (Jul 24, 2003)

Way to go Chad and Grady!! What an amazing team! Haven't trained more than 10 times all year and then 4th and 1st in the Open and Am in the same weekend! Amazing!!!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Kudo's to all the members of the N AL RC it was a tough weekend weather wise I saw lots of pro's helping out at the Open including Smith,Sletten, Moody, Tammy Bell etc. I asked paul if this was a PRTA trial? Thanks to the Caisers,Lanier, Fairchild, and all the judges we had a great trial. If you guys haven't been to the cattle ranch lately it looks fantastic and should most definetley be the sight of a national open soon. I can tell you that Mr Bill Mason does an outstanding job looking out for us dog folks if you see him please say thankyou! Man I tell you one thing those judges in the open and the am had some awesome setups they were wide open go em type of tests!! Its been a long time since I have seen 8 series that where demanding but very fair without any bs tricks. Thankyou guys Chad


----------

